# Kmess 2



## caesius (Nov 1, 2009)

I've noticed Kmess version in ports (kmess 1.5) is ooold, and still uses kde3 libs.

I downloaded the source for kmess2 (that uses kde4) and installed it without problem.

Is there a reason I'm missing why this change hasn't been commited, or at least forked off to another port, kmess-kde4?


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 1, 2009)

caesius said:
			
		

> I've noticed Kmess version in ports (kmess 1.5) is ooold, and still uses kde3 libs.
> 
> I downloaded the source for kmess2 (that uses kde4) and installed it without problem.
> 
> Is there a reason I'm missing why this change hasn't been commited, or at least forked off to another port, kmess-kde4?



May be you are the first one to do this?
You win the right to submit a problem report with an update for this port!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2009)

Contact the current port maintainer and report your findings, so he can submit the newer version. Or roll your own.


----------

